# Assos jersey for fat people



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Can someone tell me which one of two jersey is made for fat people?

Assos - SS.Cento - "long distance"

Assos - SS.Mille_evo7 - "freedom fit"

I know from prior mistake/experience that the Mille jersey and winter jacket was made for fat people that do long distance rides.... so I guess my question is, does the SS.Cento have the same cut as the new SS.Mille_evo7 jersey?

Thanks


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Isn't there a warning label on Assos stuff stating it's not to be worn if you're over 5% fat BMI?

And we’d rather be referred to as "clydesdales", thanks


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The SS.Cento was the widest last year. Rumors are that the SS.Mille_EVO7 is even wider, but I cannot confirm yet.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

kbwh said:


> The SS.Cento was the widest last year. Rumors are that the SS.Mille_EVO7 is even wider, but I cannot confirm yet.


Do you know if they are going to make the successor to the awesome SS.13 jersey?


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Retro Grouch said:


> Isn't there a warning label on Assos stuff stating it's not to be worn if you're over 5% fat BMI?
> 
> And we’d rather be referred to as "clydesdales", thanks


Hahaha!!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Keoki said:


> Do you know if they are going to make the successor to the awesome SS.13 jersey?


Haven't heard of anything like that. The line now is in descending price order:

SS.Cento
SS.Mangussta (the Swiss fed jersey is the same but for the print it seems)
NS.superleggera
SS.Mille_Evo7
SS.Neopro
NS.Neopro

And for MTB now also the

SS.rally
SS.CapeEpic

That's a load of jerseys! I'd probably buy a SS.campionissimo_Evo7 if they pull something like that out of the hat for 2016. Once a junky...


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I think you have to purchase from their affiliate brand Ass *Out*.


----------



## Saddletramp1200 (Apr 25, 2015)

No way to say it, I have gotten fat. 70 lbs to be exact. I am going to loose this weight or die trying. Does Spandex help to induce sweating? Every male in my family has died young so I have no idea what I should look like @ 60. Biker all my life. Any comments are greatly appreciated. It is just belly fat for now. I don't like the getting old thing.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Saddletramp1200 said:


> No way to say it, I have gotten fat. 70 lbs to be exact. I am going to loose this weight or die trying. Does Spandex help to induce sweating? Every male in my family has died young so I have no idea what I should look like @ 60. Biker all my life. Any comments are greatly appreciated. It is just belly fat for now. I don't like the getting old thing.


Ride 100+ easy miles a week (Friel zone 2, below AeT). Only eat when hungry. Only eat enough you're sated 30 minutes after the last bite, going back for seconds and thirds until you figure that out. Always eat when hungry so you don't get so ravenous you are unable to control yourself. Eat fewer carbs.

The people who tell you it's all about energy balance (weight change in pounds = (Energy in Calories in - energy out) / 3500) are right but that's an over-simplification on exercise and food.

Exercise intensity impacting where more of your calories come from - glycogen where depletion drops your blood sugar and increases hunger, or fat which you don't notice. Easy miles also lead to adaptations which cause more energy to come from fat so you can eat less.

Food choice impacts how long satiety lasts - protein and fat last longer than carbs. Fewer carbs will get you fat adapted so less of your energy comes from glycogen.

That dropped me from 205 pounds at the end of 2013 to 148 starting 2015. Never stayed hungry. Now I'm back to a normal training plan with two quality days a week plus recovery and endurance rides totaling 180 miles and weigh 138.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't know about you, but I needed to drop 60lbs, and I found that regardless of my workout or riding, I did not lose much. I enjoyed drinking beer and a good bottle or two of red wine. I cut out the alcohol other than one weekend a month, kept my riding up, did a bit better on nutrition, but never starved myself or went with out and I dropped the 60 lbs plus more in ~6 months. I am amazed at how much better I can climb. Losing 60 pounds is a lot cheaper than a bunch of carbon stuff and I feel much better. I am nearly 60 and feel better, and fitter than I have in 15 or 20 years... And I am still a rookie, cant wait for the next few years...


----------



## Saddletramp1200 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you both! Saved your posts. My back is shot from too many years of labor. But, I am determined to do this. I am riding a peddle bike but have ordered an ebike. Drink very little. Quit smoking a year ago. I know Schwinn Tailwind is not state of the art But it's in my budget. Schwinn has never let me down. It's a start. I can do this.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Father Guzzi Obrian said:


> Losing 60 pounds is a lot cheaper than a bunch of carbon stuff and I feel much better.


But you can drink as much beer as you want and the carbon bike will still weigh the same!


----------



## Saddletramp1200 (Apr 25, 2015)

Rode 4.6 miles today. I can still feel the love. Just ordered Cloud 9 seat. It's a start! Mods, if this is in the wrong place please move it.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Saddletramp1200 said:


> Rode 4.6 miles today. I can still feel the love. Just ordered Cloud 9 seat. It's a start! Mods, if this is in the wrong place please move it.


I hope you got the one in my link vs some over-padded bike saddle...
MAXNOMIC Computer Gaming Office Chair - Cloud 9 Edition | NEEDforSEAT USA


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

With health problems I've been an inconsistent rider for a couple of years.
So I'm not skinny and have probably gained 10lbs over this past winter. Maybe up to 180.

My belly doesn't look good in a tight jersey and I don't care for the billboard look.
I wear loose-fitting hightech T-shirts. Get 'em at Dick's or any sporting goods store.

At my age and fitness level I guess I am a fred.


----------



## Saddletramp1200 (Apr 25, 2015)

Afraid I went with the Saddle. I'm about 350.00 lite on the office chair. The Saddle was 31.00 shipped. & will be easier to install on my bike.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

ss.milleJersey Evo7 is supposed to be their most 'generous cut' in Jerseys I believe.


----------

